# New Bow



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

I made the mistake of shooting the NEW Mathews 2018 Triax and had to have one. Now there is a Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo for sale in the hunting classifieds.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Speaking as an archery coach my only advice would be to practice a lot with that bow. By a lot I mean 75- 100 arrows 3-4 Times a week. At 28inch axle to axle and 6 inch brace height that bow will not be forgiving at all. Your form will need to be as smooth as they claim the bow is. 
Itâ€™s a cool looking bow but I went down that road with a DXT and never again will I buy a bow less than 34â€ ATA. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

cobrayakker said:


> Speaking as an archery coach my only advice would be to practice a lot with that bow. By a lot I mean 75- 100 arrows 3-4 Times a week. At 28inch axle to axle and 6 inch brace height that bow will not be forgiving at all. Your form will need to be as smooth as they claim the bow is.
> Itâ€™s a cool looking bow but I went down that road with a DXT and never again will I buy a bow less than 34â€ ATA.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Can you explain in more details please. I used to shoot a Z7 Extreme and now going to a Monster 6.0. Buying it used this weekend. Thanks for the input.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

With less brace height the arrow stays on the string longer through the shot process so any flinch twitch or torque of the bow will cause your shot to be less accurate. Same with the short axle to axle. The bow is less stable and harder to hold steady. 
Personally I like minimum 7â€ brace and 35â€ or more axle to axle. I hunt with an elite E35 fight now. 
The only real advantage to less brace height is speed. Less brace usually = more speed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Makes sense to me now. Iâ€™m still learning the ends and outs of archery. Thanks


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

cobrayakker said:


> Speaking as an archery coach my only advice would be to practice a lot with that bow. By a lot I mean 75- 100 arrows 3-4 Times a week. At 28inch axle to axle and 6 inch brace height that bow will not be forgiving at all. Your form will need to be as smooth as they claim the bow is.
> Itâ€™s a cool looking bow but I went down that road with a DXT and never again will I buy a bow less than 34â€ ATA.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This bow is proving the contrary compared to other shorter ATA's. Currently shooting one along with a 32 and see very little difference if any concerning forgiveness even with 29.5 modes and string angle. The huge crosscentric cams make a noticeable difference in ATA especially when comparing something like a no cam or DXT. All great bows but the Triax has more pro's in my opinion then con's if tree or blind hunting from what I experience hunting the last few weeks of season with it. It's still not a light bow especially for its size but feels solid and does what Mathews is known for.


----------

